
Impact of Unilateral Price Policies - bradleyland
http://www.clspectrum.com/articleviewer.aspx?articleID=111595
======
bradleyland
I posted this because, although the article is pretty clearly biased in favor
of this price fixing methodology in this case, I found it interesting from a
business perspective.

The belief I've heard most commonly is that the practice outlined in the
article is price fixing, and is therefore illegal. It would appear that
_Leegin Creative Leather Products Inc. v. PSKS Inc., 2007_ hasn't been applied
in any major retail circumstance; otherwise I think knowledge of this
exception to anti-trust would be more common.

Contact lens use is widespread enough that this may hit the mass media at some
point, and I think we may even see a lawsuit that challenges the assertion
that contact lens consumers benefit from RPM.

